# ath on 8-RELEASE



## pacija (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

this morning i reinstalled my eee1000HD with 8-RELEASE just to find out that my wireless NIC does not work anymore 

It shows up in dmesg:

```
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xfbef0000-0xfbefffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci1
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR2425 mac 14.2 RF5424 phy 7.0
```

but:

```
shakti# ifconfig ath0 up scan
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```

Any tips?

Thanx in advance...


----------



## Nightweaver (Nov 27, 2009)

Create a wlan device first:


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0
ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```

I had the same issue as you.


----------



## pacija (Nov 27, 2009)

hvala za tip, kolega ))

thx4tip m8 (in serbian)


----------



## playahater (Nov 30, 2009)

anyone tried combination with atheros,hostap and master mode on 8-RELEASE ?
i`m planning to set up a home router with atheros on bsd ..

Cheers ..


----------



## playahater (Nov 30, 2009)

nevermind ..  .. everything works just fine ..  .. 

cheers ..


----------



## pacija (Dec 2, 2009)

So, is there some more elegant way to automatically create wlan0 interface than with cron @reboot? rc.conf or something?


----------



## Nightweaver (Dec 2, 2009)

Add

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
```
to rc.conf.


----------



## pacija (Dec 2, 2009)

thanx again 

it would be great if changes are included in handbook...


----------



## Nylex (Dec 6, 2009)

pacija said:
			
		

> thanx again
> 
> it would be great if changes are included in handbook...



File a bug report. This thread has also helped me, though I'm using the malo driver rather than ath.

Thanks!


----------

